# what a scum bag!



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know this may be random but today I walk in this office and witness an accountant in my office making out with his intern. What the hell is wrong with him because, his wife is 5 months pregnant and works with us!! Its bad enough that he cheated on her but no wonder why women get insecure because, of foolish things like this.
I find other married men talking about this particular intern saying they would have sex with her.

I'm starting to think all men are pigs.

I do not even want to consider telling her what her husband has been doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

He also hires only beautiful interns too! Never once do I see him hire any males. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:rofl:

You are judging all men based on one accountant?
Please get over it


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

faithfulwife85 said:


> I know this may be random but today I walk in this office and witness an accountant in my office making out with his intern. What the hell is wrong with him because, his wife is 5 months pregnant and works with us!! Its bad enough that he cheated on her but no wonder why women get insecure because, of foolish things like this.
> I find other married men talking about this particular intern saying they would have sex with her.
> 
> I'm starting to think all men are pigs.
> ...


In your office? So you reported this to HR? Yes? If not you are enabling this.

I would have been upset if I saw such a thing. BUT, if it happened in my office, they have involved me. I am immediately reporting them to HR.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

faithfulwife85 said:


> I know this may be random but today I walk in this office and witness an accountant in my office making out with his intern. What the hell is wrong with him because, his wife is 5 months pregnant and works with us!! Its bad enough that he cheated on her but no wonder why women get insecure because, of foolish things like this.
> I find other married men talking about this particular intern saying they would have sex with her.
> 
> I'm starting to think all men are pigs.
> ...



This is the moment where i get my phone, take a picture, and make sure his wife KNOWS.

on top of that, in my place of work, they'd have gotten one angry little coworker with seniority going straight to management after the proper lecture, followed by angry management confronting them. (we don't have an office and we are a dysfunctional work family)

The wife needs to know, and the shmuck needs to have his work behavior properly addressed by those above him. 

people are pigs, people have sexual thoughts, but not everyone acts on them and it's not just men.


----------



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know its not just men. I know that sounds very sexist.

Sorry...


I'm a firm believer that his wife will eventually find out. I honestly do not want to get involved because his wife is my boss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was a bit harsh, my apologies too, but I was like "lol" when I read the post heh



> I honestly do not want to get involved because his wife is my boss.


OMFG :rofl:

Sorry, but how can you take this seriously? The way I see it, it's not your problem, in fact, it's freakin hilarious lol

Just enjoy the show like watching an episode on TV while you're working. Unless of course you care about your boss (lol)


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Go to HR. this behaviour should not be tolerated in the workplace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

faithfulwife85 said:


> I know its not just men. I know that sounds very sexist.
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> ...


Now that makes for a complicated situation for sure. I think in that light I'd keep my mouth shut and knock before I open any closed doors in the office from now on. For an accountant it doesn't sound like he's very good at doing the math on getting caught - that's pretty brazen.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ClipClop said:


> Go to HR. this behaviour should not be tolerated in the workplace.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. The intern needs to learn a valuable lesson too, to make sure she doesn't let herself be taken advantage of in the workplace and that it's completely unprofessional.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Who cares about THEM?
What about you?
You have a RIGHT to not ever witness such things in your legal and rightful WORKPLACE in the course of doing duties that you are paid and obligated to do.
I'd make a huge stink out of that.
You're working and you have to be exposed to sexual behavior in random situations. I'd make a case for being traumatized by it and sue the pants off the company, well whatever, the pants are already halfway off, it would be easy and easy and justifiable money, then I'd take a package deal and an awesome recommendation and hightail it out before my boss crashed and I was left without employment and getting my ass canned for not telling her.
What's wrong with you, that you don't see this!


----------



## FaithHopeLove (Apr 21, 2011)

What a crappy husband if he'd do that to his wife when she's 5 month pregnant (or really EVER).


----------

